# Nicotine concentration, do you change it up at all?



## Danny (8/12/14)

So I have been doing a huge amount of reading around the topic of nicotine concentrations and preferences. Along with that is a huge amount of opinion on the use of nicotine and its impact on flavour, both directly and then also indirectly on the perception of flavour. Whilst reading a realisation came to me, it seems most people stick to one nic level in all their juices. I on the other hand find I start my days now at 12mg, by midday I am onto 0mg and then back up to 6mg in the evening, I never get above 12mg though. I have also found I prefer higher nic in some flavours and lower in others. So I change the concentration of my juice based on stress level but also to achieve a particular feeling I am used to getting from a particular flavour.

So here is the question, do you only vape one concentration all day or do you, like me alternate throughout the day. If you do alternate I would love to hear why you alternate, if there is a pattern to it. Possibly the most important consideration is if there is a particular set of flavours that you prefer at lower or higher nic. Excited to see the feedback from you all. Happy vaping everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (8/12/14)

Mine doesn't really fit with the options provided.

I started at 18mg but have now decreased to 12mg all day. However - when I am drinking I want 18mg as 12mg no longer satisfies the need for increased throat hit that drinking brings.

Vaping on 18mg when I am sober is now too much for my throat to handle and gives my flavours a sharper bite that I don't enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (8/12/14)

During the day at work i am at 3mg. 
In the evening i switch to 1.5mg or 0mg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (9/12/14)

This really has my piqued my interest. I stick to a single nic strenght almost exclusively, but I think it's more out of convenience than any other factor. Keeping track of different nic levels (and the possibility of mixing it up and getting in trouble) feels like too much hassle. I much prefer flavour changes to nic changes - but reading that you prefer different flavours at different nic levels has me curious again. I think it might be time to do some more experimenting


----------



## Arthster (9/12/14)

I go between 6 and 18 mg throught the day. no real pattern or anything, just happens to be on the flavor I want to try... 

Down side is, I am new to RDA's so sometimes a couple of puffs on the RDA with good old 18mg =

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

I started put with 18mg and then dropped to 12mg and then straight down to 6mg all in the span of a month. Now I haven't really given it much thought other than I'd like to drop to 3 mg real soon. But my vote is because I stick to the strength I use and do not change until I move away from it for good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (9/12/14)

In the morning i try to go as low as possible to try and avoid the "cough", you know that one cough a day when your lungs just get a fright for how strong the nic levels are lol 
But as the day progresses i will try to stick to 6mg mostly and then start dropping as the night falls.

If i have a juice that i really like and its higher than 6mg i tend to add alil VG to the mix to level the nic content.

I prefer my bakery flavours in 0mg and the fruitier flavours with abit of nicotine


----------



## Ross44 (9/12/14)

I do change my nic levels, but not to suite the flavour or how i am feeling at the moment koz i am always in the mood for a kick of nic. i have noticed that i stick to 6ml when dripping and 9ml in kayfun.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/14)

I've recently taken to dripping, when at home. And 18 mg just about takes my breathe away. So I drip 12mg or cut 18mg down with VG.

In RTA's and commercial tanks I very much stick to 18mg.


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

the only time i move away from 18mg is some mornings i feel the need for a kick. I have a bottle of 24mg here .. one ride with that in my dripper and bob is your uncle and your aunt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Interesting study @Danny 

For me its 18mg all the way, morning and night
I just vary the equipment to vary the intensity

I did try lower nic in the evenings once - because I thought it was interering with my sleep - but that passed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (10/12/14)

On most days its just 6mg but on the weekends when I want a really good buzz i go with dripping 12mg


----------



## Dr Evil (10/12/14)

For me it all depends what's in my reo at the time, i have some 9mg,12mg and 6mg juices and depending what's in the bottle on my mod, that's what i vape for the day until i get home. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

Always 6mg. I go through about 8 to 10ml a day, depending on whether I'm office-bound, in my car, on my bike or on site. At this level I have no problem sleeping, and am still getting way more Nic per day than I require.

As I only vape my own juice, it's also way easier to stick to one level than to vary it.


----------

